# generator's , ok what size are you using



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

What's up guys and gals. What size generators are you using . For the first part of the day i will have 2 drills and one sawzall going . But after a hour or two it should only be two drills . Then with in a hour of that only one drill. The drills would be milwaukees super hawgs . what do you guys use . i have a 4000 watts generator now . but i am just thinking about another 4000 watts. My guys want me to buy a 12 to 15,000 watt one that cost like $3000 to $3500.00 to buy. Way out of my range to buy. 
So this why i come on here , I looked i did not see a thread on this subject. 
Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a 10 KW ... runs the entire job site... I paid about $ 1,200 for it


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

8k watt for about $750. Briggs motor. Works great!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Honda 2500W.

Light enough to toss around with enough power to do what we need so long as we're not running a bunch of lighting too.


----------

